# Electric Furnice



## steleblanc (Feb 25, 2011)

during the first winter, it would kick into high gear when it was really cold. the next year it would not. just in the low cold setting. All the switches have been put in the appropriate settings for having my heat really cold. 

What do you recommend. If I clean the furnice. would this work.

Scott

Please help


----------



## charlie1776 (Jan 19, 2011)

Is this a space heater or a central heat system?


----------



## steleblanc (Feb 25, 2011)

Central heating system
Norton by Bron

Thanks


----------



## charlie1776 (Jan 19, 2011)

3 things. 
1.Heat sequencer isn't bringing on the second set of strips.
2. High temp limit or fusible link is open.
3. The heat strip itself is open.
Note: There is control and line voltage present in the furnace control panel. Your line voltage is most likely 208/230V 1ph. The control voltage is 24V. I would suggest you have a HVAC company check it out.


----------



## steleblanc (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks I was just curious what it might be. How much does a tech cost to check & how much for the parts??

Any ideas?


----------



## charlie1776 (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm not sure, it would depend on how the company charges time and parts.


----------

